# Firenock's Aerovane II ready



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

Looks interesting! Do I see a small dimple in the vane near the leading end? Is this part of the design to initiate rotation? What colours are they available in?


----------



## Archery-Addiction (Nov 1, 2005)

Lookin good Dorge, can't wait to test some out...see you at the show!


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

*aerovane spec..*



Crashman said:


> Looks interesting! Do I see a small dimple in the vane near the leading end? Is this part of the design to initiate rotation? What colours are they available in?


That is correct, those are the same profile as the leading edge of an owl's wind. 








It do however have very low Roynolds numbers (for the aerodynamics engineers) It is design to be fletch straight for highest efficiency.

•	Uses airfoil technology to induce rotation compared to the high drag system that traditional “Helical” fletch utilizes. 
•	Utilizes true airfoil design (continuous change of thickness and curved surface).
•	Does not generate nearly as much noise as traditional vanes when shot .
•	Has a true owl wing frontal design (Modeled after the only bird that flies with no sound).
•	Is made of a very rigid material for structural rigidity as in maximum steering. 
•	A 3 vane configuration would create enough circular lift (rotation) to stabilize most fixed blade broadheads.
•	Works extremely well with most crossbows, as it is meant to be fletched straight and thus works well with the channel of crossbows.
•	Has very little bending, flapping or fluttering due to structural integrity and material hardness (true ultra slim pyramid design).
•	Is fletched straight thus creating minimum drag and maximum rotation.
•	Is chemically formulated to easily bond with most fletching glue.
•	Has a wind channel for structural flexibility.
•	Has higher down range speed than most vanes on the market.
•	Has minimum delta wing surface vortex.
•	Has minimum 1st or 2nd stage turbulence.
•	Has minimum surface to air drag with concave fasture.
•	Can be easily fletched with Jo-Jan or BITZENBURGER fletching jigs with very simple modification (instruction included). 
•	Works well with Whisker Biscuits arrow rest as it has the thick frontal end to open the bristles and allows the vane to pass with minimal drag.
•	Has a height of 0.5”, and a length of 1.95”.
•	Weighs 4.7 to 6.48 grains (not confirm yet, target is under 5 grains each)


If all goes well, 10 colors.

red, orange, yellow, green, lime, blue, white, black, clear, and pink, in the 1st quarter of 2009


----------



## Perceval (Nov 25, 2008)

hello , 
i'm not an aerodynamical engineer but i studied alot during my liner pilot 
training ; 
these vanes will function very well , without any doubt  , it's a great Idea !!! 
i wish you best luck for the ATA show ......
i'll place an order as soon as those vanes reach the market .

PS: sorry for the poor english , but it's not my maternal language and i do my best  .....


----------



## SMichaels (Aug 31, 2004)

Looks good and good luck at the ATA. One question though, is the modificatio to a Bitz permanent or can it be undone? Thanks.


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

*undone with ease*



SMichaels said:


> Looks good and good luck at the ATA. One question though, is the modificatio to a Bitz permanent or can it be undone? Thanks.


As you are only glueing it on with super glue gel. You can just ply it off when you decide that you do not want it on anymore. But you do need a new brass bar as the plying it out process tend to bend the bar.

Now the real kicker! To finally get aerovane II shot right with a big broad-head. I believe I need to write a technical manual for it which I am going to need very soon.

The extreme spin of it as it is so fast it actually CHANGE the SPINE of an arrow! How would an average Joe dealer or non bow-county folks would understand? OK, let me say it in another way. I spend the last 2 days testing. I discover that I need an arrow with much weaker spine in order for the arrow with broad head to fly right. I used to use 75/95, I need to drop to 55/75 and it drills. The rhino 45/70 will not even work as the spin is so strong due to thick wall! The extreme spinning actually stiffen the spine of an arrow so much it is unthinkable.

So, with Aerovane II, it is not just make the vane lighter, but with its extreme spinning ability, it actually make an arrow stiffer. Which mean you can now use an even lighter arrow or it would NOT shot right at all (it will shot all over the place). i.e. If the arrow is too stiff, the oscillation / slow recovery of the arrow with the spin actually make the arrow not shootable with aerovane II.

This is getting INTERESTING if you asked me, but with so much technology and adviser I can consult with, it is actually getting FUN. Just that when all is not working, the frustration is hard to bare sometimes.

What they say is so true, the more one learn, the one find out one do not know much at all!


----------



## Bowhuntxx78 (Oct 7, 2003)

I gotta try these out... PM me when you are ready




Firenock said:


> That is correct, those are the same profile as the leading edge of an owl's wind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dead Center (Dec 24, 2006)

I am going to stop by your booth at ATA. 
What is your booth number?


----------



## breedlove90 (Dec 26, 2005)

They look great Dorge....I have been testing Aerovane 1 at long range and I'll say that I have been impressed. Looking forward to seeing you in Indy.


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

dead center said:


> i am going to stop by your booth at ata.
> What is your booth number?


2609


----------

